# Brinkmann Trailmaster



## ps0303 (Jun 21, 2013)

Whats the best price these are gotten for? Is HD the only place that carries them?


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I found my best price tonight.  I got a brand new one for $150!  What a deal. Now to start working on the mods.  And yes I have the Brinkmann badge.  For some reason someone didn't put the nuts on the back of it to keep it from falling off.













IMG_1677.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 30, 2013


















IMG_1676.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## comosmoker (Jul 31, 2013)

Keep us posted on your mods, curing,and smokes.....and always remember the Q-View.  Cuz you don't want the....


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's what I've done so far.  I also have the expanded steel for the basket as well.  I didn't cut or build it yet though.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104190/brinkmann-trailmaster-limited-edition/451#post_1031726


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 3, 2013)

Today I seasoned it and found a few places I need to caulk with the hi temp RTV.













IMG_1685.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 4, 2013


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 13, 2013)

So today I was able to run a another test run, first since adding the tuning plate/deflector.  I don't have dual thermometers on the door yet so I used my Maverick to get readings.  From what I monitored for about two hours I saw about a 10 degree difference from side to side.  The side closest to the firebox was generally 10 degrees hotter.  So should I try to fine tune it more and get it closer to say 5 degrees from side to side or just not really worry about it?

BTW, my homemade tuning plate/deflector is 16guage metal.  Here's a pic of it.  The piece covering the fb opening is sitting at a 45 degree angle.  Welded the two pieces together.













IMG_1689.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013





   













IMG_1694.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013


----------



## buttburner (Aug 14, 2013)

10 degrees is great actually. I would not touch it.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 14, 2013)

Doing a brisket toady.  I started it at 0720 and three hours in the meat temp is 154.

Having a time keeping the smoker temps as close to 250 as possible.  Seems like one heck of a juggling act for sure. I keep my smoke stack wide open, then I use the fb vent and sometimes the ash tray to regulate the heat.  I just can find a good place with either to keep a steady temp.  I am using wood splits of oak.  They are really are not too big plus I cut them in half so they fit in the coal basket I have.

I have the expanded steal coal basket sitting on the grate inside the FB.  The basket sites about the middle of the vent.  Maybe I need to put some legs on it to raise it up a bit to get better air flow.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

Ps, hello and welcome to our community. Your gonna enjoy it here (I hope) and may come to call this your home for all BBQ stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like your Smoker , and the 10*F is excellent, I would not change it (IMHO). You will have a hot spot there ,but the rest af the chamber will be fine.

If you want to go with stickburning, here's a little reading for you, hope it helps:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

This is how I set-up my firebox for a cook:













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013






A "small , Hot" fire of only embers and watch the Smoke color (TBS).

Good luck on the Brisky... and as you are doing it ...


----------



## buttburner (Aug 14, 2013)

ps0303 said:


> Doing a brisket toady.  I started it at 0720 and three hours in the meat temp is 154.
> 
> Having a time keeping the smoker temps as close to 250 as possible.  Seems like one heck of a juggling act for sure. I keep my smoke stack wide open, then I use the fb vent and sometimes the ash tray to regulate the heat.  I just can find a good place with either to keep a steady temp.  I am using wood splits of oak.  They are really are not too big plus I cut them in half so they fit in the coal basket I have.
> 
> I have the expanded steal coal basket sitting on the grate inside the FB.  The basket sites about the middle of the vent.  Maybe I need to put some legs on it to raise it up a bit to get better air flow.


dont sweat keeping it at 250. Let it run where it wants to within reason

My stickburner usally runs between 250 and 280, sometimes 300 briefly. I just let it do its thing. The meat wont care.

You will get the hang of it


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah temps were all over the place.  My brisket did just come off as it hit IT of 190.  When it hit IT of 170 I put it in a foil pan and wrapped it with foil.  So I started at 0720 and it hit 190 by 1520, or close to it.  I have it wrapped and sitting in a cooler now.













IMG_1711.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 14, 2013





   













IMG_1712.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 14, 2013






Here it is cut after resting an hour.













IMG_1713.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## buttburner (Aug 15, 2013)

congrats!!

looks great!!


----------



## comosmoker (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, it looks great!  And I agree with everyone else.  10* is great.  I have gone to 100% stick burning and now it's hard to keep my temps down.  As of now, I enjoy playing with my smoker and what I can control.  I may get sick of it after a while....who knows.  Just keep at it and you will figure it out.  Good luck!


----------



## buttburner (Aug 15, 2013)

CoMoSmoker said:


> Yes, it looks great!  And I agree with everyone else.  10* is great.  I have gone to 100% stick burning and now it's hard to keep my temps down.  As of now, I enjoy playing with my smoker and what I can control.  I may get sick of it after a while....who knows.  Just keep at it and you will figure it out.  Good luck!


keep starting with smaller and smaller fires. Use smaller sticks if needed. Let the fire heat the pit up completely before starting cooking. You can always add another stick if its not hot enough, but give it time to settle out

you will get the hang of it


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well like they say "Go big or go home" so I said let's do it.  The most nerve racking was the huge swings in temp.  I think next time a smaller load of starter charcoal and seeing about different size of wood splits.


----------



## z-man (Aug 20, 2013)

Newbie here, long time researcher but just signed up.  I just bought this same smoker on Sunday, unfortunately I did not get the $150 deal.  I did a lot of research on here prior to buying so I did take care to seal it up good while assembling it.  I am getting ready for my cure but have been wondering about the tuning plates.  Can you tell me what gauge steel you used and the dimensions of your plates?  I went to Lowes tonite to check out what they had but not much of a selection so I am going to hit the local machine/welding shop this week to see what I can get from them.  Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 20, 2013)

Z-man said:


> Newbie here, long time researcher but just signed up.  I just bought this same smoker on Sunday, unfortunately I did not get the $150 deal.  I did a lot of research on here prior to buying so I did take care to seal it up good while assembling it.  I am getting ready for my cure but have been wondering about the tuning plates.  Can you tell me what gauge steel you used and the dimensions of your plates?  I went to Lowes tonite to check out what they had but not much of a selection so I am going to hit the local machine/welding shop this week to see what I can get from them.  Any info would be much appreciated.


I picked up a piece of 16 guage sheet from Lowes. I then cut it to fit the width of the bottom where the lower grates sit, then cut a piece off for the deflector part and used the rest for the tuning plate.


----------



## z-man (Aug 20, 2013)

do you know what the length is?  I would love to get the temp on this as close as yours is.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 22, 2013)

Z-man said:


> do you know what the length is?  I would love to get the temp on this as close as yours is.


This is what I purchased.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_241572-3767...-rolled+weldable+steel+sheet+metal&facetInfo=


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 29, 2013)

Today I finally added two thermometers to monitor the temps at about cooking grate level. 













image.jpg



__ ps0303
__ Aug 29, 2013


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 21, 2013)

Whats the best price these are gotten for? Is HD the only place that carries them?


----------



## ps0303 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I found my best price tonight.  I got a brand new one for $150!  What a deal. Now to start working on the mods.  And yes I have the Brinkmann badge.  For some reason someone didn't put the nuts on the back of it to keep it from falling off.













IMG_1677.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 30, 2013


















IMG_1676.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## comosmoker (Jul 31, 2013)

Keep us posted on your mods, curing,and smokes.....and always remember the Q-View.  Cuz you don't want the....


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's what I've done so far.  I also have the expanded steel for the basket as well.  I didn't cut or build it yet though.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104190/brinkmann-trailmaster-limited-edition/451#post_1031726


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 3, 2013)

Today I seasoned it and found a few places I need to caulk with the hi temp RTV.













IMG_1685.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 4, 2013


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 13, 2013)

So today I was able to run a another test run, first since adding the tuning plate/deflector.  I don't have dual thermometers on the door yet so I used my Maverick to get readings.  From what I monitored for about two hours I saw about a 10 degree difference from side to side.  The side closest to the firebox was generally 10 degrees hotter.  So should I try to fine tune it more and get it closer to say 5 degrees from side to side or just not really worry about it?

BTW, my homemade tuning plate/deflector is 16guage metal.  Here's a pic of it.  The piece covering the fb opening is sitting at a 45 degree angle.  Welded the two pieces together.













IMG_1689.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013





   













IMG_1694.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 7, 2013


----------



## buttburner (Aug 14, 2013)

10 degrees is great actually. I would not touch it.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 14, 2013)

Doing a brisket toady.  I started it at 0720 and three hours in the meat temp is 154.

Having a time keeping the smoker temps as close to 250 as possible.  Seems like one heck of a juggling act for sure. I keep my smoke stack wide open, then I use the fb vent and sometimes the ash tray to regulate the heat.  I just can find a good place with either to keep a steady temp.  I am using wood splits of oak.  They are really are not too big plus I cut them in half so they fit in the coal basket I have.

I have the expanded steal coal basket sitting on the grate inside the FB.  The basket sites about the middle of the vent.  Maybe I need to put some legs on it to raise it up a bit to get better air flow.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

Ps, hello and welcome to our community. Your gonna enjoy it here (I hope) and may come to call this your home for all BBQ stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like your Smoker , and the 10*F is excellent, I would not change it (IMHO). You will have a hot spot there ,but the rest af the chamber will be fine.

If you want to go with stickburning, here's a little reading for you, hope it helps:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/stickburning101

This is how I set-up my firebox for a cook:













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013






A "small , Hot" fire of only embers and watch the Smoke color (TBS).

Good luck on the Brisky... and as you are doing it ...


----------



## buttburner (Aug 14, 2013)

ps0303 said:


> Doing a brisket toady.  I started it at 0720 and three hours in the meat temp is 154.
> 
> Having a time keeping the smoker temps as close to 250 as possible.  Seems like one heck of a juggling act for sure. I keep my smoke stack wide open, then I use the fb vent and sometimes the ash tray to regulate the heat.  I just can find a good place with either to keep a steady temp.  I am using wood splits of oak.  They are really are not too big plus I cut them in half so they fit in the coal basket I have.
> 
> I have the expanded steal coal basket sitting on the grate inside the FB.  The basket sites about the middle of the vent.  Maybe I need to put some legs on it to raise it up a bit to get better air flow.


dont sweat keeping it at 250. Let it run where it wants to within reason

My stickburner usally runs between 250 and 280, sometimes 300 briefly. I just let it do its thing. The meat wont care.

You will get the hang of it


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah temps were all over the place.  My brisket did just come off as it hit IT of 190.  When it hit IT of 170 I put it in a foil pan and wrapped it with foil.  So I started at 0720 and it hit 190 by 1520, or close to it.  I have it wrapped and sitting in a cooler now.













IMG_1711.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 14, 2013





   













IMG_1712.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 14, 2013






Here it is cut after resting an hour.













IMG_1713.JPG



__ ps0303
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## buttburner (Aug 15, 2013)

congrats!!

looks great!!


----------



## comosmoker (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, it looks great!  And I agree with everyone else.  10* is great.  I have gone to 100% stick burning and now it's hard to keep my temps down.  As of now, I enjoy playing with my smoker and what I can control.  I may get sick of it after a while....who knows.  Just keep at it and you will figure it out.  Good luck!


----------



## buttburner (Aug 15, 2013)

CoMoSmoker said:


> Yes, it looks great!  And I agree with everyone else.  10* is great.  I have gone to 100% stick burning and now it's hard to keep my temps down.  As of now, I enjoy playing with my smoker and what I can control.  I may get sick of it after a while....who knows.  Just keep at it and you will figure it out.  Good luck!


keep starting with smaller and smaller fires. Use smaller sticks if needed. Let the fire heat the pit up completely before starting cooking. You can always add another stick if its not hot enough, but give it time to settle out

you will get the hang of it


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well like they say "Go big or go home" so I said let's do it.  The most nerve racking was the huge swings in temp.  I think next time a smaller load of starter charcoal and seeing about different size of wood splits.


----------



## z-man (Aug 20, 2013)

Newbie here, long time researcher but just signed up.  I just bought this same smoker on Sunday, unfortunately I did not get the $150 deal.  I did a lot of research on here prior to buying so I did take care to seal it up good while assembling it.  I am getting ready for my cure but have been wondering about the tuning plates.  Can you tell me what gauge steel you used and the dimensions of your plates?  I went to Lowes tonite to check out what they had but not much of a selection so I am going to hit the local machine/welding shop this week to see what I can get from them.  Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 20, 2013)

Z-man said:


> Newbie here, long time researcher but just signed up.  I just bought this same smoker on Sunday, unfortunately I did not get the $150 deal.  I did a lot of research on here prior to buying so I did take care to seal it up good while assembling it.  I am getting ready for my cure but have been wondering about the tuning plates.  Can you tell me what gauge steel you used and the dimensions of your plates?  I went to Lowes tonite to check out what they had but not much of a selection so I am going to hit the local machine/welding shop this week to see what I can get from them.  Any info would be much appreciated.


I picked up a piece of 16 guage sheet from Lowes. I then cut it to fit the width of the bottom where the lower grates sit, then cut a piece off for the deflector part and used the rest for the tuning plate.


----------



## z-man (Aug 20, 2013)

do you know what the length is?  I would love to get the temp on this as close as yours is.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 22, 2013)

Z-man said:


> do you know what the length is?  I would love to get the temp on this as close as yours is.


This is what I purchased.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_241572-3767...-rolled+weldable+steel+sheet+metal&facetInfo=


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 29, 2013)

Today I finally added two thermometers to monitor the temps at about cooking grate level. 













image.jpg



__ ps0303
__ Aug 29, 2013


----------

